# Count me in



## markadoodle (Apr 7, 2012)

After eight years of looking for a MIni Donkey I finally got one, I can't believe I did it; honestly call me crazy, LOL..


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Crazy,

Oh what a hairy little love. I take it his name is Padro. How old is he?

Please tell us all about him.


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 7, 2012)

Helicopter said:


> Hi Crazy,
> 
> Oh what a hairy little love. I take it his name is Padro. How old is he?
> 
> Please tell us all about him.


Aww thanks, yes, his barn name is Padro, I am in the process of registering him now, still trying to think of names. 

He is 5 years old, and is a wicked sweetheart! He was used in a therapy program and has been just about everywhere! His old owner use to pack him in the truck and bring him to drive-thru windows with her, lol!

He is a pretty great project for me, I plan on showing him, driving him, bringing him to parades and events... I hope to start trick training him as well. I love Donkeys as they are such trust-driven animals, and once I form a bond with him I'm sure he'll do just about everything I ask - he is a very willing little guy!


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like you have big plans and with his background he might just be the boy to help you fulfill them. Best of luck to you both.


----------

